# Acanthogonatus vilches info?



## baz-vegas (Jun 4, 2009)

Good morning to you all.
I see that TSS has these for sale at the mo. I googled them and not much comes up. Can anyone give me some info on them please, as I would like to get one. They look well nice.:mf_dribble: Or does anyone have one?

Thanks in advance,

Barry.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

I got a Acanthognathus Vilches from Gareth at Predator or Prey 3 weeks ago and it's a lovely little thing , makes a nice change to tarantula's . I keep it in a small faunarium type home with a bit of sub , a water bowl and a bit of decoration . 

They don't seem to have the pads on their feet that T's do and show difficulty climbing up smooth sides . They feed well and have made a nice light webbing around the deco so far . I've sprayed the sides once a week as well as keeping the bowl topped up . 

They seem quite quick too but they seem to move different to T's (more like trues) but that may be my imagination . 

According to Garath they are reputed to have a painful but not dangerous bite .

Here's my A.vilches as well as the other one I got , an A.francki . http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spider-invert-pictures/521174-acantho.html

I suggest you have a look on Gareth's site as he's got 3 different species for the same price .

Predator or Prey


----------



## Chaika (Jun 5, 2009)

I have a related undescribed species (Acanthogonatus sp. green) that I keep relatively dry with a moist underlayer of substrate and overflow the waterbowl every once in a while for extra humidity. They like to web so put in some suitable decor for them to anchor their webbing to. Feed regularly by dropping something on the webbing 

Mine makes a lot of surface tunnels and has been hidden away for a while now (I suspect an egg sack).


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

unfortunatly the one i like has the sillyest name, it's like i'm 9 again! A. pissi


----------



## baz-vegas (Jun 4, 2009)

Mutley.100 said:


> I got a Acanthognathus Vilches from Gareth at Predator or Prey 3 weeks ago and it's a lovely little thing , makes a nice change to tarantula's . I keep it in a small faunarium type home with a bit of sub , a water bowl and a bit of decoration .
> 
> They don't seem to have the pads on their feet that T's do and show difficulty climbing up smooth sides . They feed well and have made a nice light webbing around the deco so far . I've sprayed the sides once a week as well as keeping the bowl topped up .
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info mate. How big was yours from Gareth? Liking the Pissi more now.:mf_dribble:

Cheers,

Barry.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

baz-vegas said:


> Thanks for the info mate. How big was yours from Gareth? Liking the Pissi more now.:mf_dribble:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Barry.


They are both approx 6cm legspan .


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm hoping to breed my A. pissii, once the s-A male matures.
Nice Ts the pissii and francki but not tried the vilches or sp. green.
Get them in the right light and those metallics really jump out.


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> Get them in the right light and those metallics really jump out.


how do you mean?


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

They are referred to as the Copper and Bronze Tiger rumps. Photos rarely do them justice but they certainly do "shine" of metal.


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> They are referred to as the Copper and Bronze Tiger rumps. Photos rarely do them justice but they certainly do "shine" of metal.


he isnt wrong, they look stunning in the flesh. great webbers to.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Mine is in the cabinet with the tarantulas (they're a true spider, despite looking very much like a T) but up the cooler end. She stays fairly dry, eats well and webs loads. Beautiful creature 



Chaika said:


> Mine makes a lot of surface tunnels and has been hidden away for a while now (I suspect an egg sack).


Ooh! Fingers crossed there!


----------



## Sakim (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi there!
who knows what price for these tarantulas and who can sell them in Ukraine, Kiev, because in my barbaric country))), it's horrible to acknowledge, but find this spider is unreal


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Sakim said:


> Hi there!
> who knows what price for these tarantulas and who can sell them in Ukraine, Kiev, because in my barbaric country))), *it's horrible to acknowledge, but find this spider is unreal*


Um...okay then.

The TSS has these again.

Look just like a T, from what you see of them.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Mr Mister said:


> Um...okay then.
> 
> The TSS has these again.
> 
> Look just like a T, from what you see of them.


Have a look at the date on the thread... :whistling2:


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

mcluskyisms said:


> Have a look at the date on the thread... :whistling2:


 
True.

But I still think this should go on a T Shirt.

*'it's horrible to acknowledge, but find this spider is unreal'*


----------

